# What Type Of Villain Are You?



## Ivo (Aug 4, 2004)

Sorry if this has been posted in the past.  I didn't see it but thought it would be fun...

http://www.mutedfaith.com/quiz/vq.htm


----------



## Blue Mythril (Aug 5, 2004)

I am <center>
  <a href="http://www.mutedfaith.com/quiz/vq.htm" target="new">
  <img src="http://www.mutedfaith.com/images/ev.jpg" border=0>
  </a><br>
  <a href="http://www.mutedfaith.com/quiz/vq.htm" target="new">What Type of Villain are You?</a><br>
  <a href="http://www.mutedfaith.com" target="new">mutedfaith.com</a>.
  </center>

   aaaand (I had a couple question where I liked two answers  I am hopeless, truly I am)

  <center>
  <a href="http://www.mutedfaith.com/quiz/vq.htm" target="new">
  <img src="http://www.mutedfaith.com/images/sv.jpg" border=0>
  </a><br>
  <a href="http://www.mutedfaith.com/quiz/vq.htm" target="new">What Type of Villain are You?</a><br>
  <a href="http://www.mutedfaith.com" target="new">mutedfaith.com</a>.
  </center>

  <center>
  <a href="http://www.mutedfaith.com/quiz/vq.htm" target="new">
  <img src="http://www.mutedfaith.com/images/sev.jpg" border=0>
  </a><br>
  <a href="http://www.mutedfaith.com/quiz/vq.htm" target="new">What Type of Villain are You?</a><br>
  <a href="http://www.mutedfaith.com" target="new">mutedfaith.com</a>.
  </center>

  Lol, I think its best to say that I am confused 


 Edit: well those codes didn't work. ok, my first was the guy who blows things up, my second was the evil genius, my third was the double agent.
 a fun quiz all in all


----------



## Lacedaemonian (Aug 5, 2004)

Apparently I am despondent...


----------



## Blue Mythril (Aug 5, 2004)

yeah, I leant towards those answers too. It was awfully easy to see the types they were leaning to. I wish these things might at least shuffle the order round a bit or something... Though must admit, this was the only really fun test I've done in ages. I was laughing out loud in parts ^_^


----------



## Ivo (Aug 6, 2004)

I guess I'm a bit more evil than I thought!


----------



## Cricket (Aug 6, 2004)

Me....hehe.


----------



## Cricket (Aug 6, 2004)

hmmmm....why can't I post by ?

wondering.


----------



## Miles76 (Aug 8, 2004)

This is me.


----------



## Ahdkaw (Aug 11, 2004)

Mwuahahahaha!






Maybe because I get my idea's from here?


----------



## Sirathiel (Aug 12, 2004)

Hmmm, interesting result. But the quiz was FUNNY!!!!!

Ah, for those who want to know:

I'm a spiteful villain...


----------



## scalem X (Aug 12, 2004)

I am the spiteful villain dadaa. The text is too embarrassing  , but Joker from batman is the same type as me  !!!!


----------



## erickad71 (Aug 12, 2004)

Well, the first time I got this one:





The second time I got this one:





I wonder what that says about my mood today?


----------



## WolvenShaman (Aug 13, 2004)

*innocent grin*


----------



## LadyFel (Aug 14, 2004)

Double agent...


----------



## Cyricus (Aug 15, 2004)




----------



## Princess Ivy (Aug 23, 2004)

<center>
<a href="http://www.mutedfaith.com/quiz/vq.htm" target="new">
<img src="http://www.mutedfaith.com/images/sv.jpg" border=0>
</a><br>
<a href="http://www.mutedfaith.com/quiz/vq.htm" target="new">What Type of Villain are You?</a><br>
<a href="http://www.mutedfaith.com" target="new">mutedfaith.com</a>.
</center>
Is that good or bad?


----------



## seerdon (Aug 30, 2004)

w00t, I was a sneaky villain, like my favourite fictional assassin the Jackal. Except he failed.


----------



## Seth God Of Chaos (Sep 7, 2004)

Apperently im an evil genius


----------



## Silk (Sep 7, 2004)

<center>
<a href="http://www.mutedfaith.com/quiz/vq.htm" target="new">
<img src="http://www.mutedfaith.com/images/sv.jpg" border=0>
</a><br>
<a href="http://www.mutedfaith.com/quiz/vq.htm" target="new">What Type of Villain are You?</a><br>
<a href="http://www.mutedfaith.com" target="new">mutedfaith.com</a>.
</center>

I was the Super Villain (just incase the image doesn't come up)


----------



## BlueSkelton (Sep 10, 2004)

I'm the type of villain who sleeps on your couch eats all your food and doesnt pay any rent.


----------



## Lucifer (Nov 3, 2004)

I am the Super Villain.

Well, that's ironic.


----------



## Maledoro (Nov 3, 2004)




----------



## Spirit_Caller (Nov 3, 2004)

I am an Evil Genius!
MMMMMWWWWWAAAAHHHHHAAAAAAA! (evil laugh!)


----------



## sierradawn2466 (Nov 4, 2004)

hehehe...oddly i agree...


----------



## Mrs E Wood (Nov 7, 2004)

I unfortuanetely got the STALKER...Not fair as my friends all got evil genius, professional, pseudo (that should have been mine!)...How come I had to be the psycho? Just because the printer was in league witht the photocopier!


----------



## mac1 (Nov 8, 2004)

Yet another evil genius over here!


----------



## leaflyn (Nov 8, 2004)

Weeeeee....Pseudo-Villain. *shifty eyes*


----------



## scalem X (Nov 8, 2004)

welcome, leaflyn enjoy yourself on the forums. You can introduce yourself on the introductary pages.


----------



## aftermath (Nov 8, 2004)

well, if it doesn't wanna show the pic, im a super villian! MWHAHAHA!!!


----------



## BandSmurf (Dec 1, 2004)

Supposedly I'm a "Sneaky Villain."  But I didn't recognize the other names on the list, so... I've got no frame of reference!  Yay!  

Wondering if there was a Seductress Villain... James Bond style, you know what I mean?

BandSmurf


----------



## kyektulu (Jul 18, 2005)

The super villan of course, very appropriate!
xxxkyexxx


----------



## Winters_Sorrow (Jul 18, 2005)

mwahahaha!
Bow before me, mere mortals!


----------



## Azash (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## Eradius Lore (Jul 19, 2005)

i already now im an evil genius, i have been planing world domination for years


----------



## kaneda (Jul 19, 2005)

Im obsessed mwahahahaha


----------



## Culhwch (Jul 19, 2005)

Evil genius. I just don't see it. Although I do have the cat stroking thing down pat. Not to mention the swimming pool full of sharks.


----------



## cleasterwood (Jul 19, 2005)

Super Villian, moooooooohaha


----------



## Animaiden (Jul 20, 2005)

Spiteful Villain here.


----------



## Cougar (Jul 20, 2005)

Evil genius - Which is good I have always wanted to become one of them. Except I will win in the end, not enough evil geniuses win in the end. I like it when the bad guy wins.


----------



## GrownUp (Jul 20, 2005)

Dammit. Evil Genius.
I was hoping to be a Stalker.


----------



## FelineEyes (Jul 21, 2005)

Despondent Villan. No arguments, no redos, no questions.

Animaiden, spiteful villian...not surprised really.  I'm just glad your so laid back or you would have killed me a long time ago...


----------



## Monty Scott (Jul 22, 2005)

Just how I like it!


----------



## Stormflame (Jul 24, 2005)

My name is Eeron.  I am known in the thief world as Slyther.  I am as sly as a fox and as quiet as a bat flicking through the air at dusk.  My face never leaves the path from which I walk, for fear of the twigs of life that forever weary my footfalls. I glance up long enough to study the lamp glow of distant windows.  I shrink back against a wall and study the beautiful shape of a servent woman as she dusts a rug over the terrace.

 I smile from beneath my hooded cloak of black, and you are aware that I have gold caps, and glint in my eye.  Behind my smile is a gloat, for I know, as soon as you trust me enough to turn your back, I will thrust my silver dagger. Your dangling pouch of gold shall be mine.  It is that clatter of metal that has drawn me from the open mouth of that dark alley that you never really realized was there.  Watch yourself, all, for I am eyeing you, too.  
~For Rosey, cause she told me to come post in a more serious topic forum....


----------



## dustinzgirl (Jul 24, 2005)

Ivo said:
			
		

> I guess I'm a bit more evil than I thought!



Im an evil genius too!

So, when do you want to get that plan to take over the universe using the theories of super-symmetric geometry to cause the world to bow at our heels into play?


----------

